# Diatoms.. Problem Solved



## brogan (Jan 16, 2012)

I set up a new 46 gallon bowfront tank in my classroom last August. I had a terrible diatom problem that I battled for 7 months. I kept reading that it would just go away after the tank settled in, but it never did. I was doing massive cleanings once a month, pulling all the rocks and plants out and scrubbing them off. What a PITA!

I tried everything, reducing the photoperiod from 10 to 8 hours. I bought Nerite snails, who promptly got diatoms on their shells. I added three Otocinclus, who made dent but couldn't keep up. I tried massive water changes... no water changes... nothing helped.

One friday, a teacher I share the class with was doing a spectroscopy lab and unbeknownst to me had shut the aquarium lights off, and closed the blinds. When I arrived Monday morning I noticed that the lights weren't on. I click the switch and to my utter amazement the entire tank was void of those dreaded diatoms.

The tank has been running with the original photo period since then and not a trace of the diatoms has returned!

I would suggest that anyone who has been battling diatoms as I was should try a 48 - 72 hour blackout (or brownout) and see if it cures it.


----------



## puopg (Sep 16, 2012)

This is exactly my experience and what I advocate if you wanna get rid of em real fast.


----------



## jhays79 (Mar 28, 2012)

I'm going to try this, I have diatoms all in my sand substrate it's driving me nuts!


----------



## Mizuhuman (Mar 16, 2013)

Interesting, I think I'll try that. now if only there is an easy fix for bba


----------



## MrEnglishMuffin (Mar 14, 2013)

I've been trying that for the past three days now. Did water changes, nothing. Did just about everything to the T in similar to you, and still nothing.

Tried algae killers, nothing. And I mean *strong* algae killers!

Next step? Take everything out, clean it well, clean the glass walls of the aquarium harshly, and make sure that stuff doesn't come back.

Know how this all started? One dose from Aqueon's plant food fert. I've given them a piece of my mind.


----------



## MrEnglishMuffin (Mar 14, 2013)

Update: SO! I tried this algae killer and a water de clouding combination, and for some reason it's worked. I don't see MUCH of it in the water at this point, but I did lose a few Cichlids :[ I lost one, maybe two of my mickey mouse platy fry (roughly 8months old), but I believe it was due to a high potency of the mix. Rest of the fish are a bit dazed, but I think that'll pass. Now I just have to clean the tank properly so they don't come back.


----------

